# The Viking Spirit Camp, Sweden



## Kenpo viking (Nov 28, 2001)

The third anual Viking Spirit Camp will be hosted the 17:th - 19:th of may 2002 and will take place in Norrköping, Sweden.

Top instructors from all Europe and USA will be attending. These are some of the instructors that has taught in the past.

Kenpo Instructors
Mr Lee Wedlake 8:th,
Mr Gary Ellis 6:th, 
Mr.Graham Lelliott 6:th, 
Mr Edward Downey 6:th, 

Other arts
Mr Tim Hartman 6:th Modern arnis
Mr Kent Ånmo 3:th Ju jutsu
Mr Tim Murray 6:th Ju Jutsu


We expect over 150 persons training outdoor independent weather in the spirit of the vikings.
On the saturday there will be viking games were we fight in teams agains each other in old traditional viking games like axe throwing, stick fighting like jousting, tug of war, glima wrestling etc. We finish with a  big party and dinner.
come and join us and have a lot of fun as a true viking.
More information will follow and please check on our site www.kenpo.se

Respectfully
Ingmar Johansson
Ed Parker´s Kenpo Karate Sweden
e-mail: sweden@kenpo.se


:samurai: :cheers:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 29, 2001)

:drinkbeer

I have been at the camps and they Rock! This has nothing to do with the fact that they are theatening me with Axes and Swords at the moment. The training is great and the games are even better. Although it is strange that Ingmar is always on the wining team every year.

This is a good trip for you and the family.

:samurai: :cheers: :armed: 

PS the bikini team says hello guys!:ladysman:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

Sounds cool, I will start begging the wife now.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

Hej Ingmar,

Jag bor i USA men min fru ar Svensk.  Vi vil bo i sverige och ska forsoka att flyta dit till Norrkoping i sommar tiden.  (Forlat att min svenska ar inte sa bra, hoppas att du kan forstar mig)

Jag vill prata med dig mer om kenpo i Sverige och om jag kan trana med dig nar vi ar dar.

Du kan anvanda mitt email om du vill svara.  

Tack.

John


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

*Te he he he* 

As Homer Simpson would asy, "they are talking funny"

I went to the webpage, but I could not read anything.  Could some one please post the cost ofthis event.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I went to the webpage, but I could not read anything.  Could some one please post the cost ofthis event. *



They don't have any info or prices up yet for the event that I could find.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 18, 2002)

Rob, you can ask Ingmar yourself. He'll be at Paul Dawdy's Kenpo camp in London Ontario Canada in March.

http://www.geocities.com/okkastudios/

Ingmar was also on the Swedish boxing team I believe. Ingmar is a super nice guy.

Ingmar is also a bad @$$. Paul and I watched Ingmar and Jaybacca beat the living hell out of each other one year on the floor at Mike Cappi's Streetfighting camp. The two are best friends and were going at it so hard that people actually stopped doing what they were doing to step out of the way and watch. The two of them are very alike in how they move and how they apply it. It was an awsome sight.

Ingmar helped kick me in for my last testing. ...owie...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 18, 2002)

Very cool, I can't wait for the opportunity yo meet him, and the camp should be a great time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2002)

So, any more news on whats gonna happen at the camp?

:viking1: :viking3: :viking2:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm all excited!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 26, 2002)

The last time I saw GouRonin at Blay's camp... he almost set fire to the whole place...

Don't let Gou drink that Rot-Gut he calls whiskey and piss on the camp fire... It'll blow... :flame: 

Sorry that I can't make it out there to see you guys. I hope that you all have fun though.

Billy


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

That fire was contained Billy! Stop telling people that! Just because it was rather large doesn't mean it was out of control.

We'll miss you.


----------



## Kenpo viking (Feb 27, 2002)

*The Viking Spirit Camp 17 - 19 May 2002* 

Once again it is time for a Spirit Camp in Sweden. 
All of you who participated last 3 years knows what a big success it has been. The Viking Spirit Camp 2002 will be filled with action, top instructors, viking games and brotherhood.

*Who is the camp for?*
The camp is for all of you martial artists, adults and children, who are intrested in trying new moves to solve a situation/problem. Rank is of no importance. And of course for all of you who wants to experience a viking country, meet new and old friends and have a great time.

*Where and when?*
In Norrköping, Sweden.The 17th-19th of May 2002.
Where Mr Ingmar Johansson is the head instructor.
World class instructors
Some of the world`s top instructors will be teaching seminars at the camp.

*Mr Richard "Huk" Planas 9 Dan
Mr Lee Wedlake Jr 8 Dan 
Mr Tim Hartman 6 Dan
Mr Gary Ellis 6 Dan
Mr Nigel Romeril 5 Dan

Viking games*
We will play old viking games in the fields of Norrköping where there are still rock carvings from the viking era. For example wrestling, axe throwing, tag of war etc. 


*The Battle of Bergsbron *
After the viking games there will be a britherhood party in a popular disco 
(Bergsbron) the night will be filled with drinking, laughter and dancing.


*YOU DON`T WANT TO MISS THIS CAMP!!*
For more information click here ! or contact Mr Ingmar Johansson, Kenpo Self defense 
Studio,Tunnbindaregatan 8, 602 21 Norrköping, Sweden.
Phone:00-46-11 103610. Fax:00-46-11-100644. 


The Viking Spirit Camp 2002 - Schedule
Children 
Group 1 White - yellow, Group 2 Orange - purple, Group 3 Blue - black. 
Adults
Group 1 White - orange, Group 2 Purple - green, Group 3 Brown - black. 

All the seminars and the viking games will be up in the park of Folkparken
By the minigolf.



*The viking games contains the following competition. *

1. Log fighting, 
2. Log throwing, 
3. Tug-of- war, 
4. Iris christmas party, 
5. Axe throwing, 
6. Ball throwing for children

Prices:
Children 150:- (15 Usd) Seminars+competition+viking games.
Adults 400:- (40 Usd) Seminars+viking games+party.
Only party: 60:-(The battle of bergsbron). Minimum Age 16 years
Sleeping at the Kenpo studio 100:- for the weekend.

Friday the 17:th of may
Time Group Place Instructor
17:00 - 18:00 Children group 1 Small hall Mr Lee Wedlake
17:00 - 18:00 Children group 2 Big hall Mr Tim Hartman
18:00 - 19:00 Children group 3 Big hall Mr Gary Ellis

18:15 - 19:45 Adults 1 In the park Mr Huk Planas
18:15 - 19:45 Adults 2 In the park Mr Nigel Romeril
18:15 - 19:45 Adults 3 In the park Mr Tim Hartman

19:45 - 21:15 Adults 1 In the park Mr Lee Wedlake
19:45 - 21:15 Adults 2 In the park Mr Huk Planas
19:45 - 21:15 Adults 3 In the park Mr Gary Ellis

Saturday the 18:th of may
Time Group Place Instructor
10:00 - 11:00 Children group 1 Small hall Mr Nigel Romeril
10:00 - 11:00 Children group 2 Big hall Mr Lee Wedlake
11:00 - 12:00 Children group 3 Big hall Mr Tim Hartman

11:15 - 12:45 Adults 1 In the park Mr Nigel Romeril
11:15 - 12:45 Adults 2 In the park Mr Gary Ellis
11:15 - 12:45 Adults 3 In the park Mr Huk Planas

16:00 - 19:00
All children groups Big hall 
Kids tournement "The Valhalla 
games"

22:00 - 23:00 Adults 1+2 In the park Mr Tim Hartman
23:00 - 24:00 Adults 3 In the park Mr Lee Wedlake

Sunday the 19:th of may
Time Group Place Instructor
10:00 - 11:00 Children group 1 Small hall Mr Tim Hartman
10:00 - 11:00 Children group 2 Big hall Mr Nigel Romeril
10:00 - 11:00 Children group 3 Big hall Mr Lee Wedlake

11:15 - 12:45 Adults 1 In the park Mr Gary Ellis
11:15 - 12:45 Adults 2 In the park Mr Lee Wedlake
11:15 - 12:45 Adults 3 In the park Mr Nigel Romeril

14:00 - 18:00
All groups
Children/adults In the park The Viking Games 

20:00 - All adults Party, "The battle of Bergsbron" Bergsbron Kungsgatan


All Martial art lovers are very welcome to participate independent system or rank. This camp is about brotherhood and having awonderful time. And realistic street training outdoor independent weather.

Tickets can be bought in the reception at our self-defence studio
If you have any questions please don´t hasitate and contact us at the following 
numbers 46-11-103610 or Ingmar 46-705- 107371 mail: sweden@kenpo.se or click here !

Welcome to the viking spirit camp 2002





:samurai: :cheers: :duel: :knight: :jedi1: :jediduel: :viking1: :viking2: :viking3:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2002)

Now that is one camp that I want to attend!!!!!

I wonder if they would  ready my boat?

:asian:


----------



## Red Blade (Mar 3, 2002)

Well mr 7

If you want to go you better start packing now. And I hope they make a boat big enough. They probably will pick you up in the harbour.

The boatmaker




:redeme:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 4, 2002)

Red Blade,
      I would watch the fat jokes here! You can debate all you want, but no cheap shots on ones size!
:soapbox:


----------



## Red Blade (Mar 4, 2002)

What ever you say buda!!!!!!!




:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 4, 2002)

Red Blade,
    take it easy or get your a** canned. Remeber, the buda has more back up mass. Which means that the bigger I am the further I can throw you!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm sure there were plenty of Vikings that would make me look small!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I'm sure there were plenty of Vikings that would make me look small!*



I have news for you. There is No one that makes you look small.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 5, 2002)

LOL sounds like fun! Wish I could go.  Will the Viking 'Sisterhood' also be in attendance?  _(_)_  Tune


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 5, 2002)

After being slapped around by the Kenpo Viking this past weekend, I can say anyone attending will have a great time.  Good luck to everyone lucky enough to attend.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 9, 2002)

If you think he had fun with you........ wait till I get ahold of you....... we will have a ball!  Me an my Viking Horn Hat and swords!:viking3:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 9, 2002)

Won't be making this yr's Viking Camp but it is seriously on the calendar for next yr.  I will just have to start saving now.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 9, 2002)

There is always Big Guy's summer kenpo camp...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 10, 2002)

I can't wait for the big guy's camp.  That was a blast last yr, hopefully there will be more people this yr.


----------

